
Show HN: Dear universe - azeirah
https://martijnbrekelmans.com/dear-universe.php
======
nejo
I like those kind of questions, some books made me find a personal way to mean
at it: I would like to post just what was inherent. I'm agree that so often
there is a lot of talk and a whole connected World, but not so many real
comunication, between persons. The books I've read explain (you can take it as
a "sci-fi") how the soul, to discover itself, needed to create a "mirror", so
as like dualism is everywere, and it's were we loose ourself so often, but it
was the only way, as "to be or not to be". Anything "is" so made just for/from
the soul, to take the opportunity to make the "experience", and to become from
consciousness, awareness. And we are the humans, a container made for it,
that's not so little to spend thinking on left or right, and any duality. The
books explains also how persons perceive the colors different, or as like also
women and men perceive things on a different mood.
[https://alienabductionsblog.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/the-...](https://alienabductionsblog.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/the-
matrix-point-of-light-tr-a-z.pdf)

------
megamindbrian2
I ask questions like this. Usually people just get annoyed or tell me I'm
crazy.

I like what you said about emotions. There's this idea that we should "control
our emotions". Sorry, but it isn't that simple. Why would we have emotions
evolutionarily if they aren't beneficial?

